# A new build 20 Practical



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it has been a project that was launched due to the lack of .204 brass. We started researching other 20 caliber cartridges that would compare to the .204 Ruger in balistics and performance. After a couple of weeks of research we have settled on the 20 Practical. Why you ask ?? The 20 Practical like the 20 Tactical is based on the .223 Cartridge that is necked down to the 20 caliber. The difference between the Practical and the Tactical is the angle of the shoulder. The Practical does not change the angle of the shoulder of the .223 and there is no need to fireform the brass. The Tactical has to be fireformed. 
Barrels are made by Shilen and are select match grade drop in chambered for the 20 Practical. 1 in 12 twist. Other companies make the barrels but we selected Shilen. Northland Shooters Supply sells them for $339. They also sell a match grade lug and nut to lock the barrel to the Savage action. An additional $28 and $27 but well worth the expense if you're wanting a tack driver. A Gunsmith can do the job of putting it together for about $40.00. Wallahhhh. Custom wildcat rifle with easy to find brass of unlimted quantity.
Dies for reloading can be had from Redding by buying the .223 dies with the s bushing set up. I believe the product number is 77111. The purchase of the bushings to step down the .223 brass to 20 is a few extra bucks. 
Powder and load info can be found on the web with a google search.
I'll give a report as soon as it's all put together. All items are here and waiting for a smith to put the barrel in. This first one we want a smith to do it to make sure the headspace is correct, but they claim the Savage Action is very easy to work with. 
You can use a Savage Mod. 12FV in .204 or .223 as the doner rifle. Same bolt face. Other models willl probably work but we had these already. Also the Remington are now copying the Savage with their Mod 783. Lugs and nuts that are interchangable with the Savage. Shilen also makes a drop in barrel for the Remington 783 action that can be had through Northland Shooters Supply.

Happy Shooting !!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a cool round!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Just reading this thread has me thinking... I really need to get out shooting. I have had a 100 rounds of 204 Ruger just sitting on my fire place mantle getting neglected for too long! That 20 practical sounds like a great way to burn through some barrels. Parrie dogs are definitely going to stay under control with that.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Everything I hear on the cartridge is good. You will be happy with it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool plan Al! .20's are so fun. I have heard great things about the .20 Practical so it will be great to hear a range report from you.

I really want a .20 Var-Targ (.221 Fireball necked down to .204). Seems that pretty much every one of these are single shot, but thats ok with me. 

They have a pretty efficient design and use very little powder and yet still have great velocities (3700fps ish with a 32gr pill), and they heat up the barrel very little so more shooting can be done in the p-dog field.

Maybe an idea for your next build?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Well it has been a project that was launched due to the lack of .204 brass. We started researching other 20 caliber cartridges that would compare to the .204 Ruger in balistics and performance. After a couple of weeks of research we have settled on the 20 Practical. Why you ask ?? The 20 Practical like the 20 Tactical is based on the .223 Cartridge that is necked down to the 20 caliber. The difference between the Practical and the Tactical is the angle of the shoulder. The Practical does not change the angle of the shoulder of the .223 and there is no need to fireform the brass. The Tactical has to be fireformed.
> Barrels are made by Shilen and are select match grade drop in chambered for the 20 Practical. 1 in 12 twist. Other companies make the barrels but we selected Shilen. Northland Shooters Supply sells them for $339. They also sell a match grade lug and nut to lock the barrel to the Savage action. An additional $28 and $27 but well worth the expense if you're wanting a tack driver. A Gunsmith can do the job of putting it together for about $40.00. Wallahhhh. Custom wildcat rifle with easy to find brass of unlimted quantity.
> Dies for reloading can be had from Redding by buying the .223 dies with the s bushing set up. I believe the product number is 77111. The purchase of the bushings to step down the .223 brass to 20 is a few extra bucks.
> Powder and load info can be found on the web with a google search.
> ...


Jim from Northland sells good barrels, I have 2 Criterions and a Shilen from him and they all shoot lights out. I give the edge to the Criterion, they seem to not foul as easily as the shilens, both both are accurate. I have an expert machinist who build a jig to turn the barrel nuts. On all the nuts we've done, the most I found a nut what out of square with the theads was about .0005". I have yet to come across one that needed machining, but it doesn't hurt either. The competition recoil lug, however, is very much needed. Those stamped recoil lugs of savage can be off by several thousands of an inch.

For headspacing, you can buy or rent the go nogo gauge and do it yourself, or for a cartridge like 20 practical where you won't be shooting factory ammo, you can set the headspace with a piece of brass. Something to keep in mind for the next build, because if you are like most savage shooters, you will be looking for another gun to build soon. It is addicting.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Toasty : We looked at the Criterion barrels but they only came in a 1/11 twist. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like a practical choice to me.-----SS


----------

